# Need a guide



## LopezSCB1 (Jan 16, 2018)

Need recommendations for a bay fishing guide that docks out of Stingaree Marina on 10/08/19


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Call sgrem...AKA Capt. Steve Gremillion # 713-819-6232...He will run out of any dock you desire


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

I"m available 10/8 Capt Willie 713-962-4310


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Captain Willy is good. Fished in his vicinity numerous times. I would recommend him or myself.... I also have 10/8 open....

I trailer up and down the coast. Can certainly make Stingaree open.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

X2 on sgrem. He has killed more fish than the red tide.


----------



## LopezSCB1 (Jan 16, 2018)

Thank you, I will be contacting you today


----------

